

Apple’s Trade-In Program Just Got So Much Better - bound008
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/09/apples-trade-in-program-just-got-so-much-better/

======
watmough
Just for kicks, they showed my 17" MBP SR C2D 2.4GHz at $492.

Hahahahaha.

